# browning A5



## oochee hunter (Sep 4, 2016)

Just posted in another thread!  My A5 bolt is stuck!  Practically new shotgun used for dove hunting.  I purchased it  at Barrows couple years ago.  Anybody got any ideas on problem and remedy?


----------



## chill15 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sell it and buy a Benelli


----------



## Bill Mc (Sep 6, 2016)

When you find out, let us know. Browning should have the answer.


----------



## gontaget1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Check your stock! Bought my wife one and hers had a hairline crack in stock brand new! Browning replaced and it has never misfired again.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Oct 1, 2016)

The tail on the bolt is probably off of the recoil spring. You have to pull the trigger assembly out and get the bolt tail back on the spring plunger. My buddies A5 did the same thing on him.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Oct 2, 2016)

YouTube is your friend.


----------

